# Shore access at Cutler Reservoir- where?



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't been to Cutler, but it looks like I'll be able to make it up there this weekend. I've never been there before and am looking for a spot to walk in to. I'm not interested in the Benson Marina. Where should I go?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cuttler's hard to walk into with all the private land owners and the marshes. If you want to avoid Benson Maria you could try cache junction boat ramp area. There's a train bridge you can sometimes walk to if it's not too swampy. If you want to walk into non public areas you may have to ask permission from some land owners. A canoe opens a lot of areas.


----------

